# ALTQ (Queue Schedulers)



## z0ran (Jan 13, 2010)

About one thing i'm not really sure, difference between hfsc and cbq, my question is, do we use hfsc for the traffic going to the internet and cbq for the traffic coming in from the internet, another word hfsc is working with the upload bandwidth, can someone please let me know am i right or wrong. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2010)

_All_ ALTQ traffic queuing only works on _outbound_ traffic (whether it's outbound to the internet, or outbound to the LAN -- in other words: traffic leaving the server). The 'flavours' (hfsc, cbq, priq, red, rio) only determine how the queueing takes place (priority, borrowing, dropping, etc.)


----------



## z0ran (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks so lot DutchDaemon!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2010)

See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3748, http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7730 and http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4074 for some more in-depth information on how to assign queues to pass out *and* pass in rules.


----------

